# SSD non reconnu + boot impossible



## macphilb (12 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai décidé de remplacer le DD de mon MacBook blanc mid-2009 par un SSD Crucial M550 (1TB) :
Grosse déception...
J'étais passé récemment de Snow Leopard (10.6.8) à Mountain Lion (10.8), et mes amis n'ont encouragé à prendre un SSD pour améliorer les performances qui sont assez piètres
J'installe donc mon beau SSD à la place du DD
Le boot sur le DVD d'install (10.5.4) que j'avais eu à l'achat ne s'effectue même pas, pourtant j'avais bien appuyé sur la touche "alt/option" en allumant mon MB et sélectionné le DVD pour le boot du système.
Du coup, je ne peux pas lancer l'utilitaire de disque pour formater ce SSD fantome, et  encore moins restaurer la sauvegarde que j'ai sur TimeCapsule
Comme c'est un SSD interne, je ne peux pas appliquer des techniques genre copie du DD vers le SSD branché sur USB ou autre

Le support chez Crucial à qui j'ai expliqué que je pensais leur produit défectueux m'a conseillé une procédure pour laisser le SSD prendre un cycle d'alimentation complet => aucun changement

En attendant, je suis revenu à mon DD d'origine, qui a au moins le mérite de marcher (lentement)

Je n'aurai pas imaginé que cela était aussi pénible de faire cette mise à niveau, et je regrette tellement mon achat que j'ai demandé le formulaire de renvoi à Crucial (marque que je déconseille vivement à tous ceux qui veulent booster leur Mac : vous allez surtout vous détruire le moral...)

Eventuellement, je songe à en passer par un revendeur Apple pour faire cela, avez vous une idée du coût ? 

Si jamais vous voyez une possibilité pour que ce satané SSD tombe en marche, je vous en remercie par avance


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2014)

Salut *macphilb*.

Autant me présenter _illico_ : sous l'avatar de *macomaniac*, je suis - comment dire? - toujours un tantinet _facétieux_ sur les bords, pour ne pas dire _impertinent_ entre les lignes  Au cas où tu en douterais, en voici une petite preuve -->

Le propre du _sentiment_ est de devancer la _raison_, par ce que _Descartes_ se figurait comme une excitation des «esprits animaux» (sic) sous l'effet direct des impressions _sensibles_ de l'expérience : si on me marche sur le pied, c'est quasiment sans temps mort que le ressenti de la _douleur_ induit un sentiment de _colère_ qui me donne furieusement envie de balancer mon poing sur le nez du fautif. Dans ton cas, d'envoyer promener ton beau SSD «Crucial» tout neuf. Ce qui fait que la «raison», comme la «chouette de Minerve» (selon la métaphore de _Hegel_), ne prend son vol que le soir tombé, càd. toujours après coup et souvent trop tard, une fois que les _passions_ ont fait leur &#339;uvre.

Pourtant, malgré l'autorité des _Philosophes_ en la matière, il n'est pas inopportun de relever que ce n'est jamais par une _connexion directe_ que le _sentiment_ suit la _sensation_ (comme dans mon exemple la _colère_ suivrait la _douleur_), mais toujours par l'intermédiaire inaperçu de l'_imagination_ : c'est parce que je me _figure_ que celui qui m'a écrasé le pied l'a fait _exprès_ que j'en viens à ressentir de l'_irritation_, alors qu'il ne viendrait à l'esprit de personne de s'emporter contre la pluie qui lui cingle le visage. Il faut donc pouvoir imputer une _responsabilité_ à un sujet capable d'actions volontaires pour s'irriter contre sa malignité. Or l'imagination _erre_ la plupart du temps dans les scénarios qu'elle invente avec la _vivacité_ de l'éclair, et il n'est donc pas vain de la part de la _raison_ de redresser ces erreurs, quand bien même cet effort _logique_ survient-il après les improvisations de l'_imagination_, càd. bien souvent trop tard... 

&#9828;​
En ce qui te concerne, la _Logique_ a ceci à déclarer : le SSD que tu t'es empressé de loger dans ton _MacBook_ en lieu et place de ton HDD, étant vierge comme en sortie d'usine, ne supporte donc ni table de partition ni format Apple et pas non plus de Système démarrable (= version d'OSX). Il est seulement _capable_ de les recevoir, *si et seulement si*, ton Mac démarré sur un disque distinct supportant un Système, tu opérais grâce à lui le travail d'_écriture logique_ sur le SSD susceptible de le rendre démarrable.

Tu as donc inséré le DVD d'install : «Léopard 10.5.4» fourni à l'origine avec ton _MacBook_ dans le mange-disque (Super-Drive Interne) de ton Mac et tu as tenté de démarrer sur le disque : OS X Install DVD par l'intermédiaire de la touche 'alt' tenue pressée. Devant l'échec de cette procédure, au lieu d'imputer *logiquement* cet échec à sa *cause réelle* : le non-démarrage sur le disque d'install, soit parce que le «Super-Drive» est hors-service (ce qui arrive fréquemment avec le temps), soit parce que le DVD est rayé (ce qui le rend non lisible) ; ton *imagination* s'est empressée de faire porter la faute sur le SSD «Crucial» qui n'est absolument *pas responsable* de l'échec de ton démarrage.

Ce n'est pas de la marque «Crucial» que tu devrais te sentir '_dégoûté_', car s'ils vendent des SSD parfaitement fonctionnels, ils les vendent _vierges_ de Système démarrable et c'est à l'utilisateur de savoir s'y prendre pour installer un OS sur ce support. Non! C'est le '_temps_' que tu devrais plutôt prendre pour cible de ton '_dégoût_', car il apporte l'usure, et c'est cette dernière qui a affecté ton lecteur de DVD et/ou même ton DVD.

Mon _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_ a un SSD «Crucial» de 1 To, parfaitement fonctionnel, qui supporte actuellement «Yosemite 10.10.1». *Mais* pour transformer la simple _potentialité_ originaire de ce SSD vierge de données à l'achat en l'_actualité_ d'un disque sur lequel est installé OSX, j'ai pris mes précautions à l'avance : laissant mon HDD en place, j'ai placé le SSD vierge dans un boîtier USB acheté spécialement à cette fin pour une somme très modique. Par l'«Utilitaire de Disque», j'ai initialisé logiquement le SSD en Table de partition GUID et le volume destiné à accueillir l'OS au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) comme requis. Puis, grâce au logiciel de clonage (utilisable un mois en démo gratuite sans limitation fonctionnelle) : &#9758;Carbon Copy Cloner&#9756; de _Bombich_ (logiciel téléchargé et installé dans les _Applications_ de l'OS de mon HDD), j'ai cloné la version d'OSX alors existante sur mon HDD interne sur mon SSD externe - opération que «CCC» effectue avec clonage parallèle de la partition de récupération invisible «Recovery HD». Cette opération effectuée, j'ai vérifié par un démarrage avec 'alt' que je pouvais démarrer sur le SSD placé en externe et apparaissant désormais à l'écran des disques démarrables car supportant un Système _bootable_, et j'ai alors ouvert mon Mac pour remplacer le HDD par le SSD, suite à quoi il a re-démarré sans aucune difficulté sur le Système _cloné_ devenu l'_originaire_ du SSD.

C.Q.F.D

&#9831;​
En ce qui te concerne, tu t'es empressé de faire l'échange HDD --> SSD *avant* d'avoir installé un Système démarrable sur le SSD, ce qui bien entendu t'interdit de démarrer sur ce disque vierge *sans qu'il en soit responsable* (car un disque vierge ne peut pas créer _sui generis_ un Système démarrable - contrairement à ce que que s'était _imaginé_ _Aristote_, qui se figurait qu'une forme vivante pouvait s'engendrer _spontanément_ d'une _matière_ naturelle inerte).  

Par suite, comme ce SSD vierge ne supporte pas de Système démarrable Apple, il est impossible qu'il apparaisse comme support _bootable_ à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage affiché en pressant la touche 'alt' au départ, car cette option de démarrage demande au programme interne de la Carte-Mère du Mac (= EFI) de scanner tous les volumes montables à la recherche d'un fichier démarreur (le Boot_Loader : boot.efi) et de n'afficher que les seuls disques qui en portent un --> il est bien évident que ton SSD vierge de Système Apple en est dépourvu --> il ne peut donc être 'vu' comme disque démarrable à l'écran de démarrage avec 'alt' (CQFD).

Mais tu n'es en rien coincé : 



le plus simple pour toi est d'acheter un petit boîtier USB dans lequel tu puisses placer ton HDD afin de démarrer sur lui en pressant la touche 'alt' au départ (site «MacWay» ou autre pour cette commande peu coûteuse et toujours utile). Une fois démarré sur le «Mountain Lion» redevenu fonctionnel de ton HDD placé en externe, tu _tables + formates_ le SSD «Crucial» placé en interne par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (qui le repèrera et l'affichera très bien dans sa fenêtre de tâches), puis par «CCC» tu clones dans le sens : _externe --> interne_ ton «Mountain Lion» sur le SSD (un 'clone' est une image-miroir démarrable du Système d'un disque A recopiée sur un disque B qui est rendu par là démarrable à son tour). Suite à quoi, tu pourras démarrer directo presto sur l'OS de ton SSD en retrouvant ton environnement et tes données. Et tu vas être bluffé par la vitesse d'exécution des processus  qui va te réconcilier avec l'excellente marque «Crucial». D'autant que tu as choisi un SDD d'une taille imposante.


Sinon, si la cause de ton échec de démarrage sur le DVD de «Léopard» est bien le caractère hors-service de ton Super-Drive Interne, tu t'achètes un petit lecteur de DVD externe USB (qui pourra te resservir par la suite). Mais c'est peut-être le DVD qui est sale ou rayé. Et de toute façon, tu t'engages dans une longue marche en partant de «Léopard 10.5» pour rattraper ensuite les 'Temps Modernes' . Il eût été préférable, comme tu as sans doute acheté «Mountain Lion» en son temps sur l'AppStore, d'en re-télécharger un installateur toujours disponible pour toi pour te faire une clé USB d'install _bootable_, mais comme actuellement tu ne peux pas démarrer sur ton HDD qui se ballade à l'état libre hors de ton _MacBook_, cette option reste forclose.

NB. Le démarrage sur le Système d'installation de «Léopard» - OS hybride, comportant en parallèle le code PPC et le code Intel, dont le méta-paquet d'installation est à ce jour de loin le plus _lourd_ de tous les OS historiquement produits par Apple : près de 8 Go! - a toujours été particulièrement laborieux. Il n'est peut-être pas dit que ton «Super-Drive» soit mort, ou que le DVD soit HS - peut-être faut-il laisser le temps aux ressources imposantes de l'installateur d'être chargées pour qu'il y ait démarrage. J'ai personnellement un _MacBook_ blanc fourni lui aussi à la base avec un DVD d'install de «Léopard 10.5» et le démarrage sur ce disque, quand il y a lieu, est toujours une mise à l'épreuve de ma capacité de _patience_ ​
​
&#9825;​


----------



## macphilb (12 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Doublement merci : 
1/ pour tes sages conseils sur la nécessité de mieux gérer mon stress et mes émotions en général
2/ pour tes recommandations techniques que je vais essayer d'appliquer de mon mieux en respectant le 1/

A bientôt pour te tenir informé de mes tribulations de béotien.


----------



## macphilb (13 Décembre 2014)

...et toi aussi cher macomaniac !

J'ai appliqué ta proposition a. qui m'a parfaitement sorti de l'impasse ou je m'étais sottement enferré (j'ai délaissé l'option .b , suite à tes remarques sur «Léopard 10.5»)
Au passage, j'ai découvert *CCC* qui me parait très sympa et dont je me demande si je ne vais pas l'acheter (cf + bas)

Je te remercie donc pour tes excellents conseils, et vais en solliciter à nouveau si tu le veux bien:
 * Le SSD de 1TB que j'ai pris est en fait destiné à l'iMac 20' Early-2008 qui sert d'ordinateur familial (comptes pour mes 2 enfants ainsi que ma femme et moi même, or nous sommes encore confortables sur un DD de *750GB*). Or, je ne voulais pas perturber leur utilisation par mes manipulations, et ai donc préféré balbutier sur mon MB d'abord (ou il n'y a qu'un compte pour moi, et un autre commun à mes enfants mais moins exploité).
 * Maintenant que je sais comment initialiser correctement un SSD, je me pose la question de la taille du second SSD à prendre pour mon MacBook blanc Mid-2009 (qui avait à l'origine un DD de *250GB*)
 * J'imagine qu'il est un peu stupide de laisser sur le MB le SSD de 1TB que j'ai "testé" dessus, dans la mesure ou une aussi grande taille ne va pas m'apporter beaucoup plus de performances, indépendamment du stockage.
 * Les performances sont une préoccupation importante, car mon matériel n'est pas tout récent (même s'il me satisfait par ailleurs). J'imagine qu'une taille de *512GB* devrait suffire et je m'interroge sur l'opportunité de la prendre en mSATA ou en 2,5 pouces, comme _Crucial_ en offre le choix pour le MB. _Qu'en penses-tu ?_

Toujours concernant les performances, j'avais déjà changé la mémoire sur mes 2 Macs en passant de 2GB à 4GB, seulement je ne suis pas passé par un seul et même canal :
 * Je suis d'abord passé par *MacWay* (magasin de Paris) sur les conseils d'un vendeur de l'Apple Store, ou un vendeur peu amène:hein: m'a expliqué que seul mon MB pouvait être upgradé, pas mon iMac. Il m'a vendu 2 barrettes SODIMM DDR2 800Mhz (PC 6400), de leur marque MacWay, dont j'ai vu ensuite qu'elle sont affichées comme du 667Mhz (dans "A propos de ce Mac") . Je ne maitrise pas bien les impacts de cela, mais j'avais bien du 800Mhz quand je n'avais encore que 2GB de mémoire sur mon MB. _Peut être peux tu m'en dire plus à ce sujet ?_
 * Je suis ensuite passé par *Crucial*, dont le site garantissait une mise à niveau compatible pour mon iMac, et les 2 barrettes SODIMM DDR2 800Mhz (PC 6400) qu'ils m'ont fournies sont bien apparues comme telles (i.e. 800Mhz) dans "A propos de ce Mac"

Enfin, le troisième conseil que tu pourras éventuellement me donner concerne le fait d'utiliser mon compte sur mon MB comme une "extraction", une copie de mon compte sur mon iMac. Mon objectif est de pouvoir travailler ponctuellement en "nomade" sur mon MB et de refléter mon travail sur mon iMac de retour à la maison, et lorsque je travaille directement sur mon iMac, que le MB se "synchronise" dès que possible. Lorsque j'ai parlé de cela à des vendeurs de l'Apple Store, ils m'ont dit que rien n'était proposé par Apple pour gérer ce besoin de "mirroring". Si ce n'est de passer par iCloud, mais je ne suis pas très enclin à envoyer mes données personnelles je ne sais ou, alors que mes 2 Macs se côtoient régulièrement et sont à portée de câble ou de Wifi. Et c'est pour cela que je songe à acheter *CCC*, dont je me demande s'il ne pourrait pas répondre à mon besoin. _As tu une opinion la dessus ?_

Par ailleurs, et je terminerai la dessus, je te suis aussi reconnaissant pour le regard philosophe et surtout pour la qualité de ta prose, ce qui n'est pas toujours chose courante sur les forums

Au plaisir de te lire prochainement !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2014)

Salut *macphilb*.

Tu aurais intérêt, en effet, à installer le SSD «Crucial» 1 To dans l'_iMac_ familial, mais il faut du doigté avec les _iMacs_ pour accéder au disque et adapter un peu à cause de la petite différence de gabarit HDD/SDD --> voici la notice de démontage sur &#9758;iFixit : iMac 20&#9756;. Si *Locke* visite ce fil, il pourrait te conseiller, car il a opéré ce remplacement sur son _iMac_ (d'un modèle différent).

Pour ce qui est de ton _MacBook_, tu peux prendre un SSD «Crucial» de 512 Go en effet (sois vigilant : en période de Fêtes, il y a des promotions flash parfois décoiffantes sur les SSD, par exemple sur Amazon, mais il faut les saisir à la volée). Un modèle _mSata_ ne peut pas convenir, car il s'agit d'un format _barrette_ totalement inadapté. Ce qu'il te faut, c'est un modèle _2,5 pouces_ dont le gabarit est équivalent à celui d'un HDD classique.

Pour les 2 autres conseils que tu sollicites (RAM et synchronisation de comptes), outre que tu me prends là sur des terrains qui sont largement hors de mes capacités d'expertise (je ne suis pas calé en 'hardware' d'une part, et d'autre part je me tiens volontairement à l'écart de toute problématique de synchronisation multi-_devices_) ; le modo en charge (l'impitoyable *Sly* pour ne pas le nommer ) va trouver que faire prendre le change à un fil par rapport à son thème primitif strict enfreint la règle des forums enjoignant de limiter autant que possible les "hors-sujets" (en quoi tu me trouveras "gonflé" d'en faire la remarque, vu que je ne rate pas une opportunité pour écrire de petites gloses asbtruses en marge de mes proses). Pas par rapport au 'sujet' humain qui les pose et qui est unique, certes ; mais en tant que 'sujet' public censé pouvoir aider après coup d'autres personnes qui n'ont comme critère de recherche des fils idoines que leur ... intitulé. Je pense que tu as intérêt, pour la RAM (à moins que *Sly* ne te tuyaute à la volée) à ouvrir un fil connexe dans le même forum, mais, pour la synchronisation de compte, à le faire carrément dans le forum OSX.


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2014)

Comme on allait jadis consulter Merlin en sa forêt de Brocéliande, on se doit de nos jours d'aller solliciter le sage Macomaniac sis en Forêt de Fontainebleau  lorsque de son roc on doit retirer la moderne Excalibur (a.k.a. le bug)


----------



## macphilb (14 Décembre 2014)

Merci macomaniac pour ces conseils toujours fort avisés
(et merci "r e m y" pour ce parallèle insolite entre la forêt de Fontainebleau et la celle de Brocéliande, on sent l'amateur de romance arthurienne...)

Je vais scruter les "aubaines" pour mon futur SSD «Crucial» de 512 Go en 2,5 pouces, puisque le remplacement au sein de mon MB est dans mes cordes.
Me déconseillez-vous de tenter l'aventure sur l'iMac familial ? sachant que je ne suis pas un bricoleur très habile (et au vu du descriptif "_ifixit_", la nécessité d'avoir du doigté semble un euphémisme...)
Sais tu si un centre Apple ("Apple Premium Reseller") serait disposé à faire l'installation d'un SSD qu'il n'aurait pas fourni ? et as tu une idée des tarifs pour cela ?
Je me demande si je pourrai faire appel à eux, au cas ou mon "épopée technologique" tournerait court ?

Sinon, je vais poursuivre mes investigations sur les performances et la synchronisation dans des forums plus adaptés.
Mais les digressions hors-sujet ne me déplaisent pas, pour peu que qu'elles agrémentent une réponse utile !

Merci encore pour le soutien aux béotiens comme moi, continuez ainsi !


----------



## Matt Jack (14 Avril 2015)

Merci pour votre discussion d'une précision redoutable, chers macmaniac et macphilb! 
J'ai envie de faire le pas : mon mac rame de plus en plus (au fil des mises à jour d'OS, j'ai l'impression), le disque dur gratte beaucoup, surtout quand j'ai plus de 2 ou 3 apps lancées.
J'ai une question : Vous parlez du  SSD Crucial M550. Je voudrais savoir si je peux utiliser le MX100 (CRUCIAL MX100 512Go) à la place. 
Bon je suis presque sur que oui, la connection semble être la même, mais je voudrais en être sur (et être rassuré) car un SSD ce n'est pas donné!

Quant au démontage/remontage du Mac (un iMAC 20' de début 2008), quel est le degré de complexité? Je suis bricoleur, je sais à peu près m'organiser, mais je n'ai pas d'expérience avec du démontage électronique. Bon, pour simplifier ma question, avez vous transpiré à grosses gouttes pendant le démontage, ou pendant le premier lancement une fois remonté ??

Merci d'avance!


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2015)

Salut *Matt*.

Pourvu que le SSD soit un 2.5" (et pas un format barrette), c'est tout un --> donc tu peux prendre le MX100 à la place du M550.

Voici un tuto en image du site «iFixit» pour le bricolage envisagé : ☞*iMac Intel 20" EMC 2133 and 2210 Hard Drive Replacement*☜ (comme tu peux voir, il faut quelques outils _ad hoc_).

Comme le HDD de l'_iMac_ a un gabarit 3.5" alors qu'un SSD a un gabarit 2.5", un adaptateur est à envisager comme celui-ci --> ☞*OWC NewerTech AdaptaDrive - Adaptateur SSD 2.5" vers 3.5"*☜.

[Ayant un _MacBook Pro Early_2011_, non - je n'ai à aucun moment "_transpiré_" tellement c'est enfantin sur un tel portable. J'ai fait ça sur mon bureau sans contention d'esprit notable et du dévissage de la première vis au revissage de la dernière, il a dû me falloir dans les 4'... Évidemment, j'avais rétro-cloné à l'avance l'OS du HDD sur le volume intialisé ad hoc du SSD placé dans un boîtier externe, et au démarrage du Mac avec "alt" pour cibler le nouveau volume-Système, tout s'est chargé comme avant et je me suis retrouvé dans un environnement copie conforme de l'antérieur, sauf que le démarrage s'opérait en un clin d'œil, alors qu'avec le HDD il fallait 5' (j'ai des applications auxiliaires assez lourdes qui se chargent en ouverture de session).]


----------



## Matt Jack (14 Avril 2015)

Magnifique, merci!
Bon j'ai tout ce qui faut. Même pas (plus) peur.


----------



## Matt Jack (20 Avril 2015)

Bon alors des nouvelles :

Ca m'a pris environ 2H de démontage/remontage, plus la copie avec CCC (4H)
Le démontage : Effectivement, c'est facile avec le site ifixit qui est vraiment très bien fait!

Le verdict : 
1) J'ai été déçu au premier démarrage du Mac, pas beaucoup plus rapide.
2) Ma déception a été de courte durée, car le lancement des apps est 3 à 5 fois plus rapide en moyenne! 
Le pire c'était photoshop. Quand je le lançais, je partais me servir un café car ça prenait environ une minute, et une fois lancé il fallait attendre encore une minute avant que le disque arrête de gratter. 
A présent avec le SSD ça démarre en 3 secondes, et Photoshop est frais et dispo! Bim!

Donc, content, merci bien.


----------



## daffyb (20 Avril 2015)

Mettre 8Go de Ram (au moins) dans l'iMac pourrait aussi accélérer sont fonctionnement. Jette un oeil dans le moniteur d'activé, onglet mémoire


----------



## Matt Jack (20 Avril 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Mettre 8Go de Ram (au moins) dans l'iMac pourrait aussi accélérer sont fonctionnement. Jette un oeil dans le moniteur d'activé, onglet mémoire



Hélas sur mon iMac 20' début 2008, le max est 4Go, et j'y suis déjà!
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201633
Mais bon j'ai l'impression qu'avec le SSD ce ne sera pas utile. En fait le SSD est tellement rapide (par rapport à un disque normal) que l'utilisation de la  mémoire virtuelle quand la RAM est "pleine" n'est plus un problème. C'est mon constat après 2 jours d'utilisation du SSD.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2015)

Matt Jack a dit:


> Hélas sur mon iMac 20' début 2008, le max est 4Go, et j'y suis déjà!
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201633


*Maximum Memory* 6.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)

Tu peux donc remplacer 1 barrette de 2 Go par une barrette de 4 Go.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2015)

Matt Jack a dit:


> Le verdict :
> 1) J'ai été déçu au premier démarrage du Mac, pas beaucoup plus rapide.



Vérifies dans Preferences Système / Démarrage que le disque de boot est bien sélectionné

Il est possible également que le premier démarrage ait été un peu plus long le temps de reconstituer les caches système (CCC ne les copie pas car il est préférable de laisser le système les reconstituer)


----------



## Matt Jack (20 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> *Maximum Memory* 6.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)
> 
> Tu peux donc remplacer 1 barrette de 2 Go par une barrette de 4 Go.



Merci Bilal


----------



## sgd (22 Février 2016)

Bonsoir!
Je déterre le sujet... Mon cas est semblable à celui à l'origine de la discussion. Je suis une bidouilleuse débutante.
J'ai un macbook pro fin 2009. Et il avait des problèmes au démarrage, apparemment des problèmes avec le HD. Aujourd'hui il fonctionne sur un disque de démarrage externe.
J'ai décidé de prendre en main la question, et j'ai acheté un SSD.

Je l'ai formaté à l'aide d'un deuxième macbook,sous le format mac os étendu journalisé.
J'ai ensuite créé un bootable Os X dessus. Il semble être reconnu dans ce macbook pro il a pris le nom "installer el capitan" ou un truc comme ça.

Ensuite je me suis "précipitée" et j'ai remplacé le HD par le SSD dans mon macbook.
J'allume l'ordo sur le disque externe, (car en essayant de démarrera avec la touche option le sud n'apparaît pas) mais le SSD reste invisible! même dans l'utilitaire de disque... où en branchant avec un câble SATA-USB l'ancien disque dur... il est reconnu.

Je crains "le pire" : que mon HD n'ai jamais eu de problème  mais que ça vienne de la connectique... ( du fameux câble plat noir SATA) comment savoir?? Merci d'avance!


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2016)

Bonsoir *sgd*.

Je pense que tu as déjà la réponse à ta question - je peux donc t'apporter une confirmation : si ton SSD est reconnu quand il est attaché au Mac en externe par un cable SATA-USB, mais pas quand il est connecté en interne à la nappe (le cable plat qui relie le disque à la Carte-Mère) : c'est donc que la nappe est HS et à remplacer (environ 40€).

Si tu as toujours ton ancien HDD sous la main, tu peux faire une deuxième vérification : tu l'attaches au Mac en externe avec le même cable SATA-USB et, s'il a gardé son Système installé, tu démarres avec "alt" et tu tentes de démarrer sur le volume Système du HDD : si ça marche, c'est donc toujours le problème de nappe qui empêchait le démarrage, le HDD placé en interne.


----------



## sgd (22 Février 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *sgd*.
> 
> Je pense que tu as déjà la réponse à ta question - je peux donc t'apporter une confirmation : si ton SSD est reconnu quand il est attaché au Mac en externe par un cable SATA-USB, mais pas quand il est connecté en interne à la nappe (le cable plat qui relie le disque à la Carte-Mère) : c'est donc que la nappe est HS et à remplacer (environ 40€).
> 
> Si tu as toujours ton ancien HDD sous la main, tu peux faire une deuxième vérification : tu l'attaches au Mac en externe avec le même cable SATA-USB et, s'il a gardé son Système installé, tu démarres avec "alt" et tu tentes de démarrer sur le volume Système du HDD : si ça marche, c'est donc toujours le problème de nappe qui empêchait le démarrage, le HDD placé en interne.



Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse si rapide!!! En effet, je ne suis restée sans m'occuper, j'ai mis l'ancien HDD en externe et il marche. Il faut donc racheter une nappe... bien bien, je me console en me disant que le SSD améliorera peut être les performances de mon ordi   Bonne soirée et merci encore pour tous les conseils, j'apprends plein de trucs par ici!


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2016)

sgd a dit:


> je me console en me disant que le SSD améliorera peut être les performances de mon ordi



Ce n'est pas qu'il « améliorera peut-être » : il « métamorphosera assurément » les performances de ton Mac. Par la même occasion, regarde où tu en es question RAM : ton _MacBook Pro Mid_2009_ supporte jusqu'à 8 Go => si tu n'as que 4 Go, par exemple, il serait bon de passer à 8 (regarde chez Crucial).

Une fois ta nappe changée, le SSD en interne, démarre sur ton HDD connecté en externe avec son cable SATA-USB.

- Vérifie dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» que ton SSD a bien une Table de Partition GUID générale de son disque. Si ce n'était pas le cas, tu sélectionnes ce disque et le menu "_Effacer_" qui, par défaut, va écrire une Table de Partition GUID (il faut une telle table, pour que le disque soit démarrable par le Programme Interne du Mac). Choisis un nom de volume (au format "Mac OS étendu journalisé") qui soit parlant, genre : Capitan (si tu envisages d'y installer «El Capitan») ou «Mavericks (si c'est «Mavericks» - bref : le nom de l'OS).

- Télécharge alors  ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ - un logiciel de clonage dont tu peux utiliser gratuitement la démo un mois, sans limitations fonctionnelles. Tu crées alors une tâche où : la "_source_" = le volume entier de l'OS de ton HDD externe, et la "_destination_" = le volume entier de ton SDD interne => «CCC» va te créer sur ton SSD une image-miroir démarrable (= "clone") du volume de ton HDD, et à la fin, il clonera aussi la partition invisible de récupération «Recovery HD».

- Il ne te restera plus qu'à re-démarrer avec "_alt_" et à choisir de booter sur le clone résidant sur ton SSD. Dans le _Menu /Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage_, si tu sélectionnes le volume Capitan (ou quelque soit le nom) de ton SDD comme disque de démarrage, au démarrage ton Mac bootera automatiquement sans délai sur ce volume, qu'il te suffit, par un changement abrupt de point de vue, de considérer comme constituant désormais ton OS « original » ; corrélativement, il te suffit de considérer ton HDD externe comme étant devenu un simple DDE de sauvegarde de ton SDD, sur lequel tu pourras... « cloner » régulièrement le volume de ton SSD.​☞ce petit tour de « passe-passe » verbal équivalant à un apologue facétieux : la plupart des problèmes dérivent de la façon dont on les décrit => il suffit de changer la description pour résoudre les problèmes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## sgd (28 Février 2016)

ça y est! j'ai acheté la nappe, j'ai fait l'échange, et  maintenant j'ai à nouveau mon macbook pro! 
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

*sgd*

« Bidouilleuse débutante »... et compétente [ça rime] ​


----------



## daffyb (28 Février 2016)

sgd a dit:


> ça y est! j'ai acheté la nappe, j'ai fait l'échange, et  maintenant j'ai à nouveau mon macbook pro!
> Merci pour votre aide!


Est il "un peu" plus réactif ?


----------



## sgd (28 Février 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Est il "un peu" plus réactif ?


Et bien étant donné que tout ceci a commencé parce que mon ordi ne démarrait plus et que tout les  files non utilisés je les ai laissés dans mon disque dur externe, la réponse est clairement OUI.   "Chantier" suivant : le macbook pro mi 2012 de mon mari, il est très lent et beugue avec el capitan...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2016)

sgd a dit:


> mon mari, il est très lent et beugue avec el capitan...


Alors là, change de mari.


----------

